# Hates the VET



## Flattire1959 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just rescued a Russian German sheperd. He is 2 yrs old and LOVES my family and we love him. I have had him for 7 days. He growls at almost every guy he sees and DONT even think about shutting a door when 5 teenagers are in the room. My son was showing him off and a girl closed the door to the room and he immediately growled at her. We took him to the Vet to get blood drawn and he would not let the vet draw blood. He would let pet him and talk to him but as soon as he tied to draw blood my fog would try a get him. Even with a muzzle on. He tried for 30 minutes then told us to go home and forget it. He said this dog is an accident waiting to happen and advised me to take him back to the shelter. He is so gentle either us. I don't know what to do!!! Please advise.
Ps-- this is my first GSD. I always had Labs


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I found that hiring a trainer really is worth the $$$...assuming you find the proper trainer.

On a lighter note....going to the vet in a dog's world is probably like me going to the dentist....hope they don't have a muzzle....probably not....

SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with SuperG, get to a good trainer.

PLUS you just got him and his life has been turned upside-down!!! So he doesn't know what's going on as well as you 

Get meds from the vet (pills) so next time he'll be drugged and quieter. 

Also I'd REALLY be proactive on POSITIVE based fun training using treats and toys right now to get him exercised mentally and physically PLUS learning to listen/learn/look to you for guidance. Right now he has NO IDEA who is in charge so is having to make BAD decisions and step up himself into the void.

The more he learns you are the leader the more he can calm down and let you take charge and cue from you!

That takes TIME and you stepping up and doing alot of work for awhile. Since he's only 2 he's really still a puppy in many ways so you can make a huge difference if you take this seriously and DO SOMETHING!!!!

A good start is the stuff on ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html and

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html

Just starting up with clicker training would be a big help...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe go to the Vet a few times for treats and petting
and don't do anything medical.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> maybe go to the Vet a few times for treats and petting
> and don't do anything medical.


I actually agree with that too...

:thumbup:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what is a Russian GSD -- have you got any idea what his life experience was before you got him.

You only have had him for 7 days , don't take too many liberties.
slow down -- control his social exposure --

"He growls at almost every guy he sees" warning 

growled at the girl for shutting a door

growls at vet when trying to draw blood 

the "so gentle with us" could be the dog being hesitant , trying to figure things out.

how did the shelter promote the dog ? 
how is the dog on leash ?
how does the dog respond if you want him to go into his crate?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

To add to the above- i don't know which right off hand, maybe others can pop in with that - ask for meds that have an amnesia property to them - valuim(?) - ACE leaves the mind active and slows the body. 

As for the vet, this may be one you have used before and like, but if it was me, I would find another one for the GSD. The vet has already made his decision about the dog and it will overshadow any future dealings with the dog. Again, that is my personal opinion.

Your dog may or may not benefit from a 2 week shut down; many have had good success using this for their rescues. This thread provides a good discussion of it, pros and cons. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/181459-2-week-shutdown-questions.html


----------

